# Ball oilers



## Holt (Mar 18, 2012)

I need to replace all the ball oilers on my lathe, i would like this model







I need them with 1/4" pressfit mounting, my normal supplyer only sells metric, anybody knows of a place where i could buy them, preferably within the EU

Holt


----------



## Holt (Mar 18, 2012)

If anyone could tell me the correct name for this oil nipple, it would make my search much easyer, thanks

Holt


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 18, 2012)

Press buttom oilers.

J


----------



## jonesie (Mar 18, 2012)

if you have the ones with threads and they are big enough just turn off the thread to press fit.jonesie


----------



## Mainer (Mar 19, 2012)

Though they may be available in the US, I've not seen them in any of my usual assortment of catalogs. They may well be a European design, and only metric.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is a source of them but nut quite the same style.
http://www.gitsmfg.com/gits-oil-hole-covers-style-gb.htm

Dan


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 19, 2012)

And here is a supplier in the UK so part of the EU Though they are not concave and have alip around the top

http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/Button_Oilers.html


----------



## Holt (Mar 19, 2012)

Mainer, it seems you are right, the D1 oiler, as they are called seems only to be available in metric pressfit you can get them with imperial treads, but not imperial pressfit, i think i will have to settle with these






From this store http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/Button_Oilers.html The price is right, hope the quality are as well. Anyone who knows of this store?

Jason, you posted while i was writing ;D

Holt


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 19, 2012)

RDG are OK, I've bought tooling from them, though by the looks of those oilers they are quite cheaply made far eastern items and the body looks to be a pressing rather than machined from solid like the ones ARC sell but only in metric

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machine-Spares/Lubrication-Accessories

J


----------



## Holt (Mar 19, 2012)

One major problem with RDG tools is shippingcosts, it seems only expensive fast shipping is possible, and it costs 1½ time the price of the oilers, maybe ill see if there is other items i need that can be send in the same parcel ;D


----------



## Mosey (Mar 19, 2012)

many are made in India.


----------



## Swifty (Mar 19, 2012)

Why not make some, a nice little project. Balls are easy to obtain, just source the small springs from somewhere, retractable pens maybe?

Paul.


----------



## Holt (Mar 21, 2012)

Paul, at first i didn't like your idea, but after thinking about it for a couple of days, i think i will give it a try, in that way i can make them to fit the countersunk holes, something i can't get if i buy some, no matter what type i buy, there will be places they don't fit. If i make them to same size as the original, they fit everywhere Thm:

Holt


----------



## Holt (Mar 21, 2012)

The first batch is finished, took me a couple of hours (only 2 are fitted with balls and springs at the moment)
I made ten, but one didn't make it :'(


----------

